# Sublimation Ink



## kristywhy916 (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi Everyone, 

Anybody know where can I buy the cheapest and Good quality sublimation ink? 
Thanks!


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I use a ink fromSublimation - T-shirt press - refill cartridges - blank license plates, mouse pads Good luck.


----------



## mzmadmax (Nov 16, 2006)

I use inks from Alpha Supply. I don't know whether or not they are the cheapest, but I get great results and they provide excellent service.

Sublimation Bulk Ink Systems: An Explanation of How Sublimation Bulk Ink Systems Work


----------



## larry30000 (Dec 20, 2006)

There is no cheap dyesub inks for desktop. Get into large format for bulk ink pricing. Artanium work best for me.


----------



## kristywhy916 (Feb 7, 2007)

thank you very much for all of your info.


----------



## LeT (Feb 23, 2007)

If you don't live in South Carolina, you can try TOG (Texas Original Graphics) at SUBLIMATION AT IT'S BEST

(They can't sell in SC because of the pending lawsuit with Sawgrass)

I use cartridges for the Epson C84 and TOG charges $229.00 total vs. ArTainium at a cost of $306.00. That's a $77.00 savings. They also sell bulk. Check em out.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

LeT said:


> If you don't live in South Carolina, you can try TOG (Texas Original Graphics) at SUBLIMATION AT IT'S BEST
> 
> (They can't sell in SC because of the pending lawsuit with Sawgrass)
> 
> I use cartridges for the Epson C84 and TOG charges $229.00 total vs. ArTainium at a cost of $306.00. That's a $77.00 savings. They also sell bulk. Check em out.


Hello
I checked them out. Pricing is definately better but my concern would be if they lost the suit what happens to your system ? The pic is kinda small and looks nothing like the other dye units so would you be screwed or could you still use the dye sub ink that would be on the market ?


----------



## LeT (Feb 23, 2007)

I only use the cartridges but that would be a good question to ask. You can email Ty at [email protected] and he should be able to help you out.

Sorry I can't be more helpful then that...


----------



## thrivers (Feb 26, 2007)

the dyesubink.com said that they don't sell sublimation ink anymore (due to some circumstances?).

where can I buy 110ml bags of sublimation inks. cheaper and good. I use it for c88 printer


----------



## thrivers (Feb 26, 2007)

maybe almost 1 1/2 ago, i bought a set of sublimation ink in bottles from shopdyesub.com, and i wasn't able to use it because i broke the chip from one of the cartridge that came with my order.
anybody bought from the same company of the ink "SIGNATURE SERIES SUBLIMATION INK"? are they really sublimation ink? 'coz i'll try to inject it as a refill in the EASY CONNECT 110ML BAGS of ink i'm using . i just ran out of sub inks last night. i'm kinda hesitant to do it 'coz i might have a problem when i print it or may broke the printer itself.

help ASAP!!

thanks a lot guys..


----------



## thrivers (Feb 26, 2007)

anybody knew shopdyesub.com? any telephone number?


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

LeT said:


> If you don't live in South Carolina, you can try TOG (Texas Original Graphics) at SUBLIMATION AT IT'S BEST
> 
> (They can't sell in SC because of the pending lawsuit with Sawgrass)
> 
> I use cartridges for the Epson C84 and TOG charges $229.00 total vs. ArTainium at a cost of $306.00. That's a $77.00 savings. They also sell bulk. Check em out.


I have emailed all the email addresses on their site about what would happen if they lost the suit. I have not had one reply concerning it.
Makes me wonder and leary about it.

Mark


----------



## icyjay (Apr 4, 2007)

thrivers said:


> the dyesubink.com said that they don't sell sublimation ink anymore (due to some circumstances?).
> 
> where can I buy 110ml bags of sublimation inks. cheaper and good. I use it for c88 printer


 
I use Conde.com for my inks. i used to use their bulk system for my C88 printer but they changed to spongless refillable carts and they say work alot better (havent tried them yet) . Your can by the ink in bulk bottles and refill the carts.... Ask for Claudia


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

The two main types of dye sub inks for the desktop market are ArTainium and SubliJet IQ. Both inks are manufactured by Sawgrass - which has a rule for all their distributors to sell the ink at specific pricing. ArTainium inks are a little bit cheaper, but you don't get the PowerDriver IQ (ink management system) and the warranty that comes with the SubliJet IQ inks. Hope this helps.


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

If Texas Original Graphics looses the law suit they will have options just as Tropical Graphics did when Sawgrass sued them. They can just go out of business, sell out to Sawgrass as tropical did, or license through Sawgrass to sell the ink. I don't use TOG inks, simply because I started with Artanium and it works just fine, and I go by the idea of "If it aint broke, don't fix it". I have heard from several reliable sources that is a good high quality ink. I would not be afraid to use it simply because you can change ink if it is no longer available by running some OEM ink through your printer for a while and then go to the new ink once your printer has been cleaened out of the old sub ink. Switching without cleaning out the old subink can have nasty results with clogged heads. As far as shopdyesub.com the last I knew they were still in business but I believe they got the old cease and desist letter from Sawgrass so no more sub ink. Ther was a company called BlueApple in China that was at one time going to sell here in the states but I haven't heard much about them lately, they were an internet only company.


----------



## SWFLA1 (May 2, 2007)

Anybody use PicturePerfect from Austrailia?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Bob, I ran some black the other day of picture perfect, seemed to be great stuff, very nice prices and free delivery to the USA.

R.


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

Once Sawgrass finds them they will get the old cease and desist letter just like all the other guys.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

I talked to them about that, according to them the AU. government does not take kindly to the SG thing, so apperantly the route has already been addressed, I dont know let SG duke it out sooner or later they will probably lose some were , in the mean time they just keep passing the litigation price back on their customers, one way you can get them is every body do a ink out and bring them to their knees. Every body do pigment transfer for a couple months might teach them a lesson, boycott thru the wallet, get competative like the way its supposed to be. Anyway enough of that.

R.


----------



## SWFLA1 (May 2, 2007)

That's what they explained to me as well (the aussie/sg deal). In the mean time, their inks work great at ALOT less money. There customer service concerned me in the beginning, but they've gone way above and beyond for me.


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

It doesn't matter what the Ausie Gov likes or dislikes if they ship to the US they have to go by US laws for that shipment and trust me they to will disappear or SG will come calling. Don't get me wrong I say go for it if you want, but don't be surprised when another ink source dissapears into the sunset.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

As I understand the on SG thing is that they are close to the end of their patent and time is running out for them, so what I suspect is that they are holding on to make as much profit as they can until the flood gates open up. I saw this once before in a tea from so. Africa called Rooibos, a great tea with extremely high medicinal values, what happened was the same thing, when pattents ran their course the flood gates opened. Patents are great for propriatary products but to patent a natural process then the subject becomes a monopoly, at this transition then our government should step in and say no, no , shame on you as they did with Microsoft. If more companies are allowed to produce these inks the quality will get better and better, the price will stabalize and become more profitable for everyone. So in the meantime there is enough "Black Market" ink of good quality that you would probably never have to buy SG inks.


R.   I'm so dizzy


----------



## SweetShoppe (May 14, 2007)

I use TOG and haven't had a problem. I am a startup company and go through ink like crazy just doing test runs. If I bought from SG I'd be broke by now. They definatley don't support the little guy. I'm all for competition.


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

What do you want to sublimate.....t shirts, mouse pads, glass cutting boards?Knowing what your goals are....would be a help in recommending a system.

Sonya Blackwell
Conde Systems 
Tech Support
800-826-6332 ext. 205


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

no matter what you are printing on...you are using sawgrass inks in the US or maybe TOG, but in case...the cost is the same...only choices are carts and bulk systems

By the way Sonya, I have been told by a sales rep that sawgrass does NOT have an agreement of license from Epson. Will the recent ruling on the Epson cartridges effect the sublimation market for desk top printers?


----------



## Platinum-Ink (Nov 27, 2007)

Check out Heat Transfer, Dye Sublimation and Engraving Equipment & Supplies Source and RPL Supllies, Inc. which both carry lots of dye sub-able items and sell SawGrass Dye Sub Inks which I use and think is great. When do any sort of sublimation, even on days off, try and print something tiny just to keep the heads in use or you'll find yourself running lots of head cleanings which (whether you believe it or not) are costing you $5 a pop. Not a good way to watch your ink go.


----------



## majesticmind (Sep 1, 2007)

I really did not realize that sublimation ink was so expensive in the states. I buy bottles of 100ml each. I use them in a continuos ink flow system hooked to a c88+. my cost per bottle is only $50
how much does a epson cartridge hold? I have a brand new pack of cartridges that came with a printer but it does not say how much ink is in them. I never installed the cartridges because i use that printer for the dye sub ink. how much is this sawgrass ink for 100 ml?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

The SubliJet IQ inks for an Epson 4800 are $147.50 for a 110 ML cartridge. ArTainium is a little less (around $130.00).


----------



## BigBear (Aug 15, 2007)

DAGuide said:


> The two main types of dye sub inks for the desktop market are ArTainium and SubliJet IQ. Both inks are manufactured by Sawgrass - which has a rule for all their distributors to sell the ink at specific pricing. ArTainium inks are a little bit cheaper, but you don't get the PowerDriver IQ (ink management system) and the warranty that comes with the SubliJet IQ inks. Hope this helps.


You are correct that PowerDriver only works with IQ inks. In your context, however, the statement is somewhat ambiguous. PowerDriver is just a color management method. The equally effective ICC Color Profiles used by ArTainium is also a color management method.

Warranty coverage is the same for both inks.


----------



## intothis1 (Jan 17, 2010)

After you print a sub ink design, how long before you have to use it? Will printed designs store, say for weeks, or do they need to be used right away?


----------



## BigBear (Aug 15, 2007)

intothis1 said:


> After you print a sub ink design, how long before you have to use it? Will printed designs store, say for weeks, or do they need to be used right away?


We send out a lot of sublimation transfer samples and we usually print a 2-3 month supply in one run.

We store the transfers in an ordinary folder and filing cabinet, with no problems.

Some of the sub papers are more prone to soak up moisture, than others, but you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## intothis1 (Jan 17, 2010)

Thank you! That does solve some problems.


----------

